# Cheating Husband Gets "Balls" Ripped Off...Literally!!



## YvetteJeannine (May 21, 2006)

*Well, my husband came home from work tonight and told me this (he said a work buddy told him this, so I cannot vouch for accuracy of info.). I thought it was pretty...ahem, interesting...*

*Allegedly, a Florida woman caught her husband in bed w/ another woman...I guess they were both sleeping...She got so angry, she just reached down and TORE HIS BALL OFF
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...with her BARE HANDS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! Can you imagine how much Adrenaline she'd have to have running through her system to do something like that???? Talk about being angry! Anyway, I say the bastard deserved what he got. I guess he almost died from blood loss...Doctors surgically re-attached them.*

*Like I said, I didn't hear this story from a news report or anything, so I don't know how much is true. Any girls out there know anything about this story?*


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (May 21, 2006)

is it bad that i sorta started laughing...?
Anyway...if it is true, he so got what he deserved. And she must be ones strong woman!


----------



## Lalli (May 21, 2006)

this happnd in the UK aswell a women ripped of her bfs testicles apparently he did nuffin wrong hehe


----------



## JesusShaves (May 21, 2006)

haha... yeah like said above.. i read a story like this in a newspaper.

Didn't ever think something like that could be done... I did read about a guy that was so happy a rugby team won (i think it was wales) he cut his balls off with a pair of garden clippers! lmao.  He did of course go into an institution for testing but seems like it was a moment of madness!


----------



## GreekChick (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*Well, my husband came home from work tonight and told me this (he said a work buddy told him this, so I cannot vouch for accuracy of info.). I thought it was pretty...ahem, interesting...*

*Allegedly, a Florida woman caught her husband in bed w/ another woman...I guess they were both sleeping...She got so angry, she just reached down and TORE HIS BALL OFF
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...with her BARE HANDS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! Can you imagine how much Adrenaline she'd have to have running through her system to do something like that???? Talk about being angry! Anyway, I say the bastard deserved what he got. I guess he almost died from blood loss...Doctors surgically re-attached them.*

*Like I said, I didn't hear this story from a news report or anything, so I don't know how much is true. Any girls out there know anything about this story?*_

 
LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!OMG!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lalli (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_haha... yeah like said above.. i read a story like this in a newspaper.

Didn't ever think something like that could be done... I did read about a guy that was so happy a rugby team won (i think it was wales) he cut his balls off with a pair of garden clippers! lmao.  He did of course go into an institution for testing but seems like it was a moment of madness!_

 

oh yeh i remember that! sure it was a footie fan his team lost or sommet.. but still its maddness


----------



## JunkaLunk (May 21, 2006)

I've read something sort of similar a year or two ago. A woman found out her husband was cheating on her and actually CUT OFF his penis and threw it in a dumpster.   A doctor was able to reattach it though.  
hahaha.


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 
_I've read something sort of similar a year or two ago. A woman found out her husband was cheating on her and actually CUT OFF his penis and threw it in a dumpster.   A doctor was able to reattach it though.  
hahaha._

 
Lauraina (sp?) Bobbit....yea I remember that. I thought it was a while ago though? Oh well, I know which one you're talking about though.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (May 22, 2006)

This story is true, it happened the other day...


TIOGA-NICETOWN - May 17, 2006 - A Philadelphia man is recovering from an attack, allegedly at the hands of his wife. The assault on his private parts has become public knowledge. In an interview with Action News after his release from, the 52-year-old victim spoke of his terrifying ordeal.

The 52-year-old Tioga-Nicetown man, who we are identifying only by his first name of Howard, arrived home late Wednesday, hours after his wife allegedly tore off two parts of his genitalia with her bare hands. Surgeons at Einstein successfully managed to repair the damage. 

Howard/Tioga-Nicetown: "Doctors did a beautiful job in E.R. and the paramedics did a wonderful job, they only took 4 minutes to get here."
Howard says his 40-year-old wife Monica, who he says is bi-polar, somehow conceived the notion that he was cheating on her. So while he was asleep last night, she attacked him. 

Police outside the home in Tioga-Nicetown following the domestic incident early Tuesday morning.

Howard: "I mean she just grabbed me all down there and yanking and yanking and tearing me up with those fingernails."

Police and paramedics rushed to the man's row home in the 3800 block of Pulaski where they found him bleeding profusely. He was rushed to Einstein where doctors first labeled his condition critical. He was later upgraded to stable after having reattachment surgery and a few doses of morphine. Howard still cannot believe his wife of 11 years would allegedly do this him. 

Howard: "I can see doing something like that to a rapist, or mugger but not a husband, not something like..."

Dann: "She thought that you were cheating on her?"

Howard: "I wasn't cheating on nobody, I'm home in bed at 8' 0 clock every night, I mean I'm not out there messing around."

Brian Lawson/neighbor: "I mean men cringing when they hear the story, I mean uh, I'm just cringing thinking about it."

Antoinette Fortune/Neighbor: "Who would wanna do something like that?"

Unidentified Neighbor: "That's kinda nasty. That's drastic isn't it? He's lucky to be alive."

Some neighbors say Howard's had problems with his wife before and has thrown her out only to let her back in. They worry what'll happen next. 

Dann Cuellar: "Howard, you're not gonna let her back in here are you?"

Howard: "Oh no, no, no. She's in jail where she belongs."

At one point, Howard's wife Monica was facing attempted murder charges but now, the D.A.'s office has asked that a psychiatric evaluation be performed before any charges are filed. 



That's crazy!


----------



## user79 (May 22, 2006)

Well, if it's true I hope that woman gets put in jail. That is really awful what she did, ok cheating isn't nice but that's no justification for mutilating someone. Imagine if it was the story of a man who caught his gf in bed with someone and ripped her breast off? Would you say the same things?


----------



## d_flawless (May 22, 2006)

wow, lame. he probably cheated on her because of that reason: she's pyscho!

that's seriously so gnarly though, i can't imagine that, and testicles are so freakin senstive as it is!


----------

